# Flawers....



## ottor (Jan 22, 2012)

three from my rented Canon 100mm 2/8 IS ... I hated to give it back, but ...... they know where I live...


----------



## Markw (Jan 28, 2012)

The first is quite nice.  Elegant, subtle.  :thumbsup:

Mark


----------

